# TCS Off Button



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a 2002 3.5 SE Altima and I keep the TCS on at all times and was wondering if that would cause the car to use more fuel. Is it even necessary? Should I just keep it off during dry conditions??
Any help to my simple question would be appreciated.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

TCS is your traction control..you can turn it off if u get stuck in the snow or mud or if u want to do a burn out lol..it wont save or use any more fuel if its on or off its just a traction thing buddy..if u have it on it will cut the power to your motor when it slips and if its off it will let the tires spin until rev limiter kicks in..hope this helps


----------

